# Dallas, NC - Tag #4931, F 1.5 YR, Euth date 7/30



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

Got an email about this cutie from AC today:

Hi Sue, 

Can you put the word out on this one in case the owner does not coming looking for it? 

She is about 1.5 years old, and was picked up as a stray. Paperwork says she is thin and very shy. The tag number is 4931, and the release date is 7/30. 

Thanks!
Lisa
Gaston County Animal Control


----------



## mmackey (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: NC, Gaston Co Euth date 7/30*

She looks like a little peanut


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: NC, Gaston Co Euth date 7/30*

With the note of her being shy - I am assuming she will be tagged "Others" and not put on the adoption floor?


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: NC, Gaston Co Euth date 7/30*

What a sweetie...They said Ella and Ava were shy..
Not even close.
She is just a baby.


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: NC, Gaston Co Euth date 7/30*

That is my guess....I will double check the website in the AM and confirm that.


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: NC, Gaston Co Euth date 7/30*

Yes, she is in the others...she was a stray, so she has until the 30th.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: NC, Gaston Co Euth date 7/30*

For those of you who don't know - "OTHERS" do not make it to the adoption floor at this shelter.

Most likely she is in the Others section because she was deemed shy.


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: NC, Gaston Co Euth date 7/30*

That is my thought Darcy.....and what small pup wouldn't be shy when found as a stray, probably pulled in on a stick....geez.

I don't see how she is 1.5 years old...


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: NC, Gaston Co Euth date 7/30*

Lisa from AC says someone named Ruth from NY emailed her about putting a hold on this dog...anyone here? I had emailed her about getting a standing pic if she could...says she will if Ruth falls through...


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: NC, Gaston Co Euth date 7/30*

Bump! 

I got an email from petlove911 rescue that they were interested....


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: NC, Gaston Co Euth date 7/30*

I got an email from petlove911 that this dog went to rescue....but I will email AC to confirm, as the dog is still active on their website.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: NC, Gaston Co Euth date 7/30*

Did she go to rescue?


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: NC, Gaston Co Euth date 7/30*

I never got confirmation, will try again today.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: NC, Gaston Co Euth date 7/30*

Pls let us know


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: NC, Gaston Co Euth date 7/30*

I will if I hear anything...the AC person I usually talk to is off until next week.


----------

